# Thème snapshooter ?



## vampire1976 (6 Décembre 2005)

Existe t-il des thèmes pour snapshooter ?

J'ai vu par exemple des themes comme celui ci : 









Où en trouver merci ^^


----------



## ultra' (6 Décembre 2005)

Non, ça c'était une preview que j'avais faite sous forme de fichier photoshop.

Je pense que ça ne va pas poser de problèmes aux modos si je mets un lien vers une galerie de previews que j'ai faite sur iMagine, qui se remplit doucement car j'attends les autorisations des auteurs respectifs.

J'ai même fait un tuto vidéo pour apprendre à les utiliser sous photoshop 

http://tinysoft.free.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=2492#p2492


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Décembre 2005)

merci beaucoup, même si je maîtrise photoshop car étant graphiste j'avais pas pensé à le faire moi même lol 

merci encore ^^


----------



## AuGie (6 Décembre 2005)

ultraman a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça c'était une preview que j'avais faite sous forme de fichier photoshop.
> 
> Je pense que ça ne va pas poser de problèmes aux modos si je mets un lien vers une galerie de previews que j'ai faite sur iMagine, qui se remplit doucement car j'attends les autorisations des auteurs respectifs.
> 
> ...



No soucy Ultra


----------



## Wolfmac (17 Mai 2006)

je relance le sujet ! j'aimerais créer mes propres thèmes pour snapshooter mais je n'arrive pas à utiliser snapshootbuilder quelqu'un a t'il le mode d'emploi :mouais: 
sinon j'ai bien trouvé les fichiers psd mais je n'ai que graphic converter avec lequel je peux ouvrir c'est fichiers mais après que faire :rose: 
merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Ps la vidéo d'Ultra' n'as plus l'air d'être en ligne


----------



## ultra' (17 Mai 2006)

Si si, c'est que j'ai migré le forum d'hébergeur : http://imagine.frenchstudio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=2492#p2492

Snapshooter et snapshootbuilder n'ont jamais fonctionné chez moi.

Pour les psd, il te faut photoshop que tu peux télécharger en version d'essai pour 30 jours


----------



## Wolfmac (18 Mai 2006)

Ok  merci Ultra, le pire c'est que j'avais Photoshop sur le pc mais je l'ai pas repris sur Mac ( je l'utiliser très peut, je ne suis pas graphiste donc l'interface était un peut trop complète pour moi)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2006)

Rappelons l'excellent site Ozz design qui permet de télécharger des thèmes Snapshooter supplémentaires.


----------



## Wolfmac (19 Mai 2006)

ENORME 
merci Woa  
il y a des merveilles de preview disponibles au format snapshooter et photoshop comme ça tout le monde est content 
en tout cas superbe réalisation c'est pile poil ce que je chercher


----------



## greggorynque (5 Juin 2008)

cool merci !


----------

